# parole videoplayer dbus

## Sindbad

Hallo, ich will den videoplayer parole ausprobieren, da ich auch opera mit gstreamer habe.

emergen klappte, aber nach Eingabe von 

```
parole --device=/home/sebastian/daten/meinProbevideo
```

bekam ich diese Fehlermeldung 

```
** ERROR **: Using X11 for dbus-daemon autolaunch was disabled at compile time, set your DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS instead

Trace/breakpoint trap
```

Was muss ich tun?

----------

## xenobyte

Überprüfe ob $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS richtig gesetzt ist. Eventuell hilft ein

```

export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:path=/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket"

```

----------

## Sindbad

Ok, gemacht und jetzt bekomme ich

```
** ERROR **: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused

Trace/breakpoint trap
```

----------

## xenobyte

Was sagt ein

```

ls -la /var/run/dbus/

```

 ?

Läuft dbus überhaupt?

```

/etc/init.d/dbus status

```

----------

## Sindbad

Nein, er laeuft nicht, status stopped..

dbus-launch ergibt mir :

```

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-O6ig9P7jEX,guid=9287e5bcf636c7fff9c496663c3182e0

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID=1521
```

Muss ch das irgendwohin exportieren?

----------

## xenobyte

eigentlich sollte ein 

```

/etc/init.d/dbus start

```

ausreichen...

----------

## Schorchgrinder

```
gentoo64 ~ # rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                                                                                            [  started  ]
```

aber sollte mich wunder wen der dbus nicht schon läuft

----------

## Sindbad

Jetzt bin ich wieder zu Hause und kann testen:

also root:

```
/etc/init.d/dbus start
```

```
ls -la /var/run/dbus/
```

 gibt mir die Meldung 

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 1024 Jan  1 09:34 .

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 1024 Jan  1 09:34 ..

srwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Jan  1 09:34 system_bus_socket
```

aber die Fehlermeldung bei Parole ist die Gleiche, wie vorher, der wird nicht als root gestartet.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

schau doch bitte mal mit rc-status

 ps -lA | grep dbus 

5 S   101  1501     1  0  80   0 -  5029 ep_pol ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

1 S  1001  2417     1  0  80   0 -  6096 poll_s ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

1 S  1001  2418     1  0  80   0 -  5235 ep_pol ?        00:00:14 dbus-daemon

1 S  1000  2789     1  0  80   0 -  6130 poll_s ?        00:00:00 dbus-launch

1 S  1000  2790     1  0  80   0 -  4916 ep_pol ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

----------

## Gentoo-kid

nach /etc/init.d/dbus start und 

dbus-launch

```
DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-7qMtZ5K9G2,guid=61589bfe2b312200410d9dd03c30ff20

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID=1523
```

habe ich:

rc-status gibt mir 

```
Runlevel: default

 hdparm                                        [  started  ]

 dhcpcd                                        [  started  ]

 netmount                                      [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                [  started  ]

 local                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                         [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                    [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

ps -lA | grep dbus

```

5 S   103  1495     1  0  80   0 -   721 -      ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

5 S     0  1523     1  0  80   0 -   721 -      ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

 
```

----------

## Josef.95

@Gentoo-kid

Deine Ausgaben helfen hier wahrscheinlich niemanden weiter - die Anfrage war doch eher an Sindbad gerichtet.

----------

## Sindbad

Nach dbus-launch wird bei mir zumindest von rc-status das selbe, wie von gentookid gezeigt.

Aber hier bekomme ich eine andere Ausgabe:

ps -lA | grep dbus

```

5 S   103  1628     1  0  80   0 -   721 -      ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon

5 S     0    1635     1  0  80   0 -   721 -      ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon
```

----------

